# Little Bitty Goose Release by Scott



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

this is a popular release from Scott. Is it as good as they say. thinking about switching over to it.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 25, 2010)

Great Release!!


----------



## deerassassin22 (Oct 25, 2010)

I love mine never had a problem with it and worth the money.  I would get the one with the Buckle not the velcro just my .02


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

which type do yall have. there are 5 different types of little goose releases


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 25, 2010)

I love mine. I shoot the deluxe with the buckle strap.


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

thats the one im going for too. what do you like the best about it


----------



## Brad (Nov 27, 2010)

I love my Scott release. I have the silverhorn which is the one with the hook. The trigger is very crisp and when adjusted short enough you can shoot with back tension which is very important for a surprise release. I will never buy another brand of releases.


----------



## golffreak (Nov 28, 2010)

XJfire75 said:


> I love mine. I shoot the deluxe with the buckle strap.



Same here...great release.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 29, 2010)

I've used one for 5 or 6 years.....its perfect for me...


----------



## sawlogsMS (Apr 30, 2012)

i use the little bitty goose with the buckle.  in my mind, its the perfect release


----------



## Georgia Gator (May 4, 2012)

I really enjoy shooting with mine...
But it does not fold back all the way.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I would highly recommend shooting one prior to purchase. I found it to be too small for my liking. I use it as a backup and went back to my Scott rhino. The rhino is a little loud but I shoot it more consistently. Test one before you drop 60 beans on it.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jun 15, 2012)

Been shooting one for several years now--no problems. Its the BOMB


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

got mine a few years ago, made some trigger tension adjustments and never looked back.......Great release.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

I have been shooting a little goose for a decade without a problem.  The little bitty goose had too small a 'barrel' or trigger for my liking.  But scott makes a great lineup of releases.


----------

